# Spartan 100



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

hey .......hope everyone's having a great day

I have a Spartan 100 that has started to malfunction.

the cable stops turning after mild resistance is applied.

The unit was working great until I loaned it to a fellow plumber who needed it to clear some area drains..

I think there is a clutch unit on the drum 

Is the clutch adjustable ?

If so, how is it adjusted ?

Also, how do you determine if its beyond adjustment and requiring parts ?

Ballpark, how much for new parts to repair drum ? 13/32" cable

THANKS in advance


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That'll teach ya to loan it out.... :laughing:

Wait until you find all the kinks he put in your cable...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

HOMER said:


> The unit was working great until I loaned it to a fellow plumber who needed it to clear some area drains..


There's yer problem. 

Area drains where I work are thin wall pipe, press fit together without glue, and use short sweep fittings. Generally most should be dug up and replaced. 

I attack with either a 5/8 mainline cable with slinky leader or jetter. I would never use a machine like the Spartan 100 for a serious effort.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

pulled all 65 (75' ? )feet of cable out of the drum.



no bad kinks in it.

spooler spin freely and places cable into drum nicely


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

You say the cable stops spinning. Does the drum stop spinning, too?


If the drum stops spinning and assuming it's engaged properly to the gear box, then yes you can tighten the clutch. loosen the top hex nut, tighten the bottom one and reinstall the top nut.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Does the motor stop when your having the issue? Does it seem like the drum is slipping or just completely detaching from the motor?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Colgar said:


> You say the cable stops spinning. Does the drum stop spinning, too?
> 
> 
> If the drum stops spinning and assuming it's engaged properly to the gear box, then yes you can tighten the clutch. loosen the top hex nut, tighten the bottom one and reinstall the top nut.


 
did like you said , seems to have fixed the problem.......
have not run it through a drain yet

thanks for your help

will test it out in a 2" kitchen cleanout tomorry


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

HOMER said:


> did like you said , seems to have fixed the problem.......
> have not run it through a drain yet
> 
> thanks for your help
> ...


Sparty worked perfectly.
turned on k-faucet , it filled up to cleanout,
ran cable
Hit the stoppage,machine started slowing down with no slippage

worked cable a bit........problem solved 

of course I ran all cable in the drum.

Thanks Again
easy peasy snaking's greasy


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Say Homer...

Can I borrow your Spartan 100 for a job? :laughing:


----------

